# Marineland Advanced LED Strip Lights



## vicd1234 (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm about to buy the new Marineland Advanced LED Strip Lights system for my 265 gallon tank. I wanted to know if there's any reviews on them.
Anybody here has these LED lights? Any comments on them? Are these LED lights any good? I just want to find out before I spend the money. 
Thanks so much.. :-? :-? :-?


----------



## vicd1234 (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone??????????????????????? :-? :-? :-?    BUMP!!!


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

I think that most people are going with Current Satellite, BeamWorks, or Finnex. I currently use the last 2 and have a preference for the Finnex.


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

I have not used them, but from what I've seen and experienced you can get much better results for less money if you avoid big name brands when it comes to LEDs. I also own both a Current USA and a Finnex fixture; I find for the price Finnex's fixtures are brighter, though with the Current USA lights you get modes and more control.


----------



## shindiggity (Oct 23, 2014)

I picked up a 60 inch Beamswork led strip for 80$ on ebay. I love it.


----------



## felixcat74 (Oct 30, 2014)

shindiggity said:


> I picked up a 60 inch Beamswork led strip for 80$ on ebay. I love it.


I just ordered (2) 36" Beemworks off ebay last night $43 each for my 150 gallon..can't wait..are you happy with the lights?


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have not used Marineland, but I really like my Beamswork LEDs. You can't beat the performance for the price. My only complaint is that they don't have a great CRI value so your fish don't look as vibrant. This is ok if you have drabber fish and don't care about bright colors. I'm thinking about adding a Finnex Stingray strip to my AC just to add some vibrance to the fish colors.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Another beamworks user here. I just got the 6ft model for my 125 off of eBay for $100 with free shipping. So far I love the light, I was using 2 36" marineland t5 fixtures. Both marinelabds barely come on anymore after a year and their customer service were no help.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

clhinds78 said:


> I have not used Marineland, but I really like my Beamswork LEDs. You can't beat the performance for the price. My only complaint is that they don't have a great CRI value so your fish don't look as vibrant. This is ok if you have drabber fish and don't care about bright colors. I'm thinking about adding a Finnex Stingray strip to my AC just to add some vibrance to the fish colors.


Yes, in my experience florescent bulbs don't last much longer than a year. This christmas I will have had my Beamswork LEDs for a year, we'll see how they do. They are supposed to last for ten years, but I would be shocked if they did.


----------



## shindiggity (Oct 23, 2014)

felixcat74 said:


> shindiggity said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a 60 inch Beamswork led strip for 80$ on ebay. I love it.
> ...


 I'm very happy. They seem a little bright but thats ok. Mine also have the moonlight setting I use at night.


----------

